# Fans - When it's too much?



## Willa (Oct 15, 2008)

Since a month, I've became a member of the Backstreet Boys Fan Club so I could buy better tickets, it worked, but this is not the point.

I've been looking throught (sp?) the forum there, and I've seen weird comments from other girls. Basically, most of them are more than 25 years old, like me (I'm 28). We grew up listening to them. 

I think I am a good fan, I've loved them since I was 15. Never really went to the hotels to meet them, I just went to the concerts, but that's it. I've seen 14 concerts so far. Some people would think this is too much, but for me it's just normal.

I know some girls went very far to meet them, like going to New York, or any other place near Montreal (about 6-7 hours in car). Back then I remember, it was crazy what the girls would do to meet them before or after the shows, like having sex with the bodyguards or such. For me, that is too much.

And then I look on the forum on their site, and in the last 2 days I've read some crazy stuff. A girl wrote a story about her being pranked online. Some guy/girl, pretented to be Nick Carter and started chatting with her on a game site. 

She said she practically dated ''him''...
But never saw him, spoke to him on the phone, recieved any picture. She believed ANYTHING the other person was telling her, and from there she believed she was dating him.

What the hell???
I don't know... Am I being too judgemental here?
Is it just me or this girl is VERY naive???
How can you even pretend to date someone you never SAW?
For me, again, THIS is too much.

I now see how celebs have to hide sometimes, there are freaky people out there, don't you think?

Do you know similar stories?


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 15, 2008)

That's insane, beyond "too much".

It's one thing to be a fan, but when you act like these people are the second coming of The Lord, you really need to take a deep breath and realize they are just people. They live and die just like everybody else.


----------



## Willa (Oct 15, 2008)

Exactly!

There's also a lot of ''fan fictions'' stories.
They write stories about them being in couple with the guys and such. Sometimes its SCARY


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_That's insane, beyond "too much".

It's one thing to be a fan, but when you act like these people are the second coming of The Lord, you really need to take a deep breath and realize they are just people. They live and die just like everybody else._

 
Exactly.  Well said.


----------



## Willa (Oct 17, 2008)

FYI I wrote her a message telling basically that she should take some time on her own without logging on any web sites for a while because it seems she takes this too seriously...

I wonder what will she answer to that


----------



## lunargen (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been through several fandoms and seen the different sorts of fans there is out there. Probably the fandoms which have THE scariest ones are those that are fans of boybands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of the things they do are THE most messed up stories I've ever heard. 

Like there's this one band that I listen to (I wont mention which because I wouldn't want to spread bad publicity due to their fans) that have insane fans that purposefully crashed into the van they were in just so they could meet them! Then there are those that camp outside of their apartments just to see them. And of course those that go to the hotels and play with the elevators hoping to meet some of the boyband members. And the random groping in airports when they have to go through the crowd of fans.

And that's just the fans. We aren't even talking about the anti-fans. *shudder*


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Exactly!

There's also a lot of ''fan fictions'' stories.
They write stories about them being in couple with the guys and such. Sometimes its SCARY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol I have a cousin that writes NSYNC fanfiction and it is ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I wonder if she's putting me into her little crazy ass tales. It's gonna be fighting time if she does


----------



## Willa (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah those fan fictions...
I never had the courage to read one complete.
They scare me with all this imagination hahaha

I prefer to go the concert, appreciate it and that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No thinking about : What if I meet AJ on the street... will he propose?


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 11, 2010)

I was at school with an entire damned GROUP of girls like that!

I was dating a girl in the yr below and a lot of her friends wrote horrendous "slash fics" about celebs/chars from films/tv with self inserts but it was mostly man-man business for these cats. 

Their main theme was unrealisticly femme, heavily homoerotic (what's the word for so homoerotic even gay people are gayyed out by it?) loving relationship story arcs for fictional charactor versions of celebrities. Where they have a country cottage and a poodle. Very cliche gay male scenarios.

Some of the favourites were: 
Johnny Depp and any other man from any film he had been in, 
Orlando Bloom ^^^^^ 
Sean bean, that hunk from LOTR (the brunette) any hunk from LOTR. Seeing a trend yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you got it, me being the older girl who got decent grades in English class was asked "be my beta?" (proof reader) who was I to say "go eat dirt you pervy little sods" to my gf's best friends? 

I liked it when they described something physically impossible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such as when obSean Bean gets his prostate stimulated by having a nose shoved up his bottom. Or the time when "Boromir swirled his penis", and best of all, "Legolas's honey scented cum" "The silken taste of dirt against his teeth" etc. 

There was one who went too far! Her bedroom was wallpapered with images of Orlando Bloom, even her wardrobe was coated. I have never known a person to focus/obsess as heavily as her over a person/thing who wasn't autistic. 

She tracked down his family home address, and camped outside his parent's house in hope she could steal some of his rubbish to cuddle or w/e. 

I have come to the point where I regard those sorts as nothing more than high comedy. 

On the other hand, *if* I was offered a one off bunkup with certain celebs, I would probably say yes but I have no plans to marry them. Except Leonard Nimoy. He is mine and you can all F OFF!!


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Mar 11, 2010)

People get way too obsessed. I feel really bad for the celebrities. They're just trying to do their job and by doing so they set off the crazy switch in some people. I feel bad for the crazy fans too, though. They need help because it's obvious they're using whichever celebrity to fill a void in their life.


Oh my god, I've read some of those fics for a laugh, but sometimes I just ended up feeling super creeped out.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 20, 2010)

I think it happens a lot, heck even non-celebs have fatal attraction effect on people.  People crave a connection so much they make it up in their head.  I justify my own thoughts of when I was 14 , I think that's NORMAL when you are a teenager to fantascise about the impossible.  For me my obsession was Dean Cain obviously I was never going to meet him, I loved Clark Kent and Superman and thought he was gorgeous.  I day dreamed but that was it.  I would never have thought to actually meet him.  

I'm not the 'stalker' type.  If I'm meant to meet someone it may happen.   And I will go to concerts if the opportunity arises and such but I just can't be that obsessive stalker type it takes too much energy from reality.  But its a form of escapism.  I always feel bad for celebrities when they are mauled.   

As for the online dating thing that girl was naive, desperate.  But whoever did that was a total jerk too.  Who on earth pretends to be someone else.  I don't know that just feels like wayyyy to much time on their hands to me.


----------

